# Couleur du texte sous les icônes du bureau



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde 

Je suis passé à un fond d'écran plus clair (pour changer, une fois) et le texte sous les icônes est évidemment moins lisible (puisque c'est blanc).
Est-il possible de choisir cette couleur d'affichage des polices du bureau? (si oui, comment, évidemment...).
Si non, je reprend un bureau plus foncé.

Merci de vous manifester si vous connaissez la réponse


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2008)

Salut JM

ca c'est de la costumisation
une des facons de fiare c'est le Terminal

exemple ici pour  noms en  noir

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20010103111120333 

et sinon j'ai vu passer divers utilitaires de modif
 ( j'y prete peu d'attention , pas retenu le nom es " caracteres icones")


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

merci, désolé pour le mauvais forum  vé plu fair

Gogo gadgeto déplacement&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Et tu peux toujours mettre des labels.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Et tu peux toujours mettre des labels.


Mais oui !

Avec les étiquettes ( ou familles) zero bidouilles !

Et en plus j'utilise ca tout le temps et j'ai totalement zappé


En passant JM sur le bureau des alias c'est mieux que des originaux


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Ben oui aussi !

J'utilise beaucoup les couleurs d'étiquettes ( pour des dossiers dans l'arborescence du Finder, mais je n'avais pas pensé à le faire pour un fichier  )
Finalement, on a pas mal de connaissances dans les méandres de notre stock de matière grise, mais il faut que de temps en temps quelqu'un vienne y donner un petit coup de pouce.
Les alias sur le bureau,  çà je savais ... 

Merci encore.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2008)

euh , je veux pas  froisser , mais tu sais , le bureau....il est dans l'arborescence du finder

Et donc...
 je te laisse deviner le reste du raisonnement hypotheto-déductif....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

C'est vrai qu'on utilise très peu les labels, c'est bizarre .


----------



## sdepatie (31 Octobre 2014)

j'ai besoin de changer la couleur du texte sous mes icones de blanc vers le noir - problème avec mes yeux - remerciements à tous


----------

